# Vector 1M CP spotlight at Costco $13.99



## Wingerr (Jun 14, 2002)

Just picked up one of these lights from Costco with the $4 coupon discount; very nice light for the price. Vector VEC137CO.
It uses a 12V 3AH sealed lead acid battery, and has a task light on the back end of the light for low level, long term illumination (15 hrs stated).
The handle has an interesting locking pivot that lets you use it as a pistol grip or a lantern grip, with a good rubberized feel to it. 
A fold up stand lets you put the light down on a flat surface , adjustable somewhat for the angle.
Standard H3 55W halogen bulb is used for the spotlight, and the task light doesn't seem to be user replaceable, but probably will last a long time. It has a rather yellowy underdriven look to it, so it's probably not very highly stressed.

The difference between this light and the other Vector spotlight I have, besides the task light, is that it allows you to run the light directly when plugged into the lighter socket. They don't recommend using it with the supplied AC adapter because of its 300mA output, but if it's connected to a 10A source, it's able to handle it.
The switch is pretty hard to actuate; a 3 position slide switch that needs to be pressed down to turn on. Definitely no worries about accidental turn on, but it could have been a bit easier- no pulsing of the light for signaling on this one; too hard to turn on and off.


----------



## Wingerr (Jun 14, 2002)

Ha, I was thinking the same thing about the LED for the task light.. If this bulb ever burns out, I'm going to start hacking away at it to see what I can do about it..

Pretty much all these handheld spotlights have the same run time; 20-25 min. I like this one because it has a 12V battery; my other one uses a 6V battery- This is cheap enough for me to but just to get a replacement battery for my alarm system-





the light and adapter is just gravy.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 15, 2002)

I totally agree that this Vector spotlight from Costco is indeed a good deal. It's extremely bright for its price and comes with its own AC and lighter socket plugs. Though the only drawback is that it has a fairly short run time of only 25 minutes for the spotlight. For the area light, its stated to work for 15 hours. I wish they would have just put LED on the area light instead of that little bulb. Nevertheless, it is an excellent light. 


ZEPH


----------

